

Show HN - MyPileOf - Free Tool for Collectors - dougcorrea
http://www.mypileof.com/

======
rslonik
Just loved the editions on items. :) Didn't like only FB login. Good UI and
UX. And liked the ideia of pre-packed collections, will users be able to
create their own collections like "movies with best car chasings"?

Good Luck with your mypileof, dougcorrea!

~~~
dougcorrea
Hi rslonik,

Thank you for your feedback. We are implementing a email/passwd login. Users
creating their own collections and sharing is one of next features to be
implemented. And it will be possible to publish your own collections photos
and follow friends. Please let an feedback using feedback form on site then we
work to build the best tool for collectors! :)

------
t0
Excellent design all around.

~~~
dougcorrea
thank you t0! Feedbacks about usability are welcome! :)

